# CSS Quartet10 build



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

I cut the woofer/PR holes with a jig saw cuz that's what i got but the cuts weren't plum - you know what i mean? like the blade angled in sometimes and angled out sometimes. I should have took close up pics but i just had my blackberry and low light.
So i'm sure the hurricane nuts with not have enough material to grab on to at some points. 
I'm thinking ill cut another piece and actually set the saw blade angled in a little compensate.
if the cut is angled in a little not a big deal but angled out and the mounting h/w doesnt have enough ground to hold.
I wont know for sure until my kit arrives (ships monday) but when i look at Mike P's build (my inspiration, thank you Mr. P!)
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1-creative-sound-solutions-sdx10-sub-kit.html
The hurricane nuts come right to the edge of the cutout so i'm sure there will be a problem


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

That's why I hate cutting thick materials with a jigsaw, especially when you have to cut into it's edge at an angle. Never figured out a way to avoid that.  And it's the reason why I use a router whenever possible. How about a shout out here and at your other favorite forums to see if you have fellow DIY'ers in your area that may be able to help you out? I'd help you, but I'm over here in north Texas.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

well, it's a little comforting to know its not just me lol.

I hoping that if i use the top side (the side i drew the circle on), it has an accurate circle, as the inside the hurricane screws have material to go into and the out side (that was the bottom side when i cut) as the outside of the box. the woofer edge will cover the imperfection. 
am i making sense?

imagine, i cut the circle out with the jig saw fliped the board over and dropped in the woofer

The real trick is trying to describe these situations. 
i probably sounds like i'm huffing the glue i'm suppose to be using on box lol

shoutout is a good idea. i wouldn't have though of that.
my kit should arrive at the end of the week. if it's not going to work like i'm hoping, i'll shoutout for help.
thanks B!

i've got left over material and i'm already thinking about maybe an 8" sub box incase this one is too much for my apartment or maybe bookshelf speakers!


----------



## brandon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

You could probably find a good used router for cheap on your local craigslist or ebay


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

the woofer, amp and hardware came in yesterday. I drilled the holes for the woofer. the shop has a drill press!
then i drilled out the holes for the inserts. they went in perfectly. i mounted the woofer and screwed it enough so that i could see that all the screws would fit. a couple were a little tight but i'm happy. took the woofer off and backed out each insert half way and applied a little glue and screwed em back in. tonight i'll do the APRs and start putting the box together. wheew!


----------

